# need help to crack bios password



## narenuday (Aug 3, 2010)

i have a sony lappy and whatever happend i dont know the o.s is completely wiped out and im unable to goto bios setup as it is safe guarded by some password .can any one help me to crack that pass word please


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2010)

narenuday said:


> i have a sony lappy and whatever happend i dont know the o.s is completely wiped out and im unable to goto bios setup as it is safe guarded by some password .can any one help me to crack that pass word please


resetting the cell will solve the problem
u should rather go to the customer support or something like that


----------



## mavihs (Aug 4, 2010)

narenuday said:


> i have a sony lappy and whatever happend i dont know the o.s is completely wiped out and im unable to goto bios setup as it is safe guarded by some password .can any one help me to crack that pass word please


call the customer care, only they'll be able to help you in this case as its a laptop


----------

